# Want to Adopt Hairless. Round Rock/ Austin area



## J-J (Aug 14, 2009)

Loving home searching for a young female hairless rat companion for two other friendly females

Located in the Round Rock/Austin region of Texas, will drive/travel further.


Any help or points in the right direction for finding a loving seller/breeder appreciated.


----------



## mollyward05 (Aug 22, 2010)

DID YOU EVER FIND ANY PROVIDERS FOR A HAIRLESS RAT? I AM LOOKING FOR A NEW FRIEND AS WELL


----------

